# The plot thickens...



## newGuy12 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, well, well...

I have a friend (in real life) who practices the martial arts.  He practices the Brazilian Jiu Jitsu.

He is a Marine.  He has been to Paris Island, he has deployed to Iraq.  He is hard as nails, and he told me that he freaking feels the workout there big time, that is how intense it is.  

He invited me to go to his school Monday.  I think I would prefer some other training, but I will check it out anyway.  Also, if I do make the commitment (it is a 6 month commitment), then I will stay and practice hard for the entire 6 months, because I am not one to quit something once I start. That is for sure. 

I also know that you martial artists are above all of the bickering about who's Art is best.  I have read that in many threads.  You have transcended that state of mind.  The best Art is the best Art for me.

We shall see, though.  The school that my friend goes to, that is the Bad Boy Boogie (that is how I see it).  Hehe, I do have confidence in this school, though, it is well established and is not new.  They will not put me in the hospital!

Oh, enough of this talk!  I once heard a Kempo teacher say (regarding defense) "Whatever you do, do not do NOTHING".  In other words, if the trouble starts, do not do as the civilian characters in a Tom Clancy book do, and just simply cower.  No.  Do *something*!

Hehe -- Enough talk!

I hope all have a good practice tonight, wherever you go!!!





Robert


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Great advice about doing something, anything at all.  I find myself admonishing new students who freeze up during an attack line with the phrase "Well, do something!"

As for the BJJ thing...it's doesn't matter how much your friend enjoys it.  What matters is whether or not you're gonna get out of it what you want out of it.  There are several things that must mesh for you to have a successful trip down your own martial path.  
1) The style must provide you with what you want from the training.  Either just a good work out or practical self defense or even just a spiritual journey.
2) The instructor must be someone with whom you are able to develop some rapport.  You won't stay and train with an instructor you can't stand.
3) You must put in the great deal of effort required to progress.  Remember the old adage about computers?  GIGO?  You'll get out of your training what you put in and if either of the things in 1 or 2 don't click you won't put in the effort you need to.

Good luck on your path.


----------



## newGuy12 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes, thank you, Jeff.

At this point, I cannot discern what is the best choice for me, and at least, if I engage in any kind of training, surely it beats sitting on the couch (as long as it does not mean being in traction at the hospital).  We shall see if it is a good fit. 

In any event, at my stage in life 6 months does not seem like a long time!  And, surely, an introduction into grappling, so forth, is not time wasted, even if it does not pan out to be optimal for me. 

We shall see, the main point is to get off of the couch, of course.  I'm turning into a couch potato, and that will not do.

I don't see how one could possibly practice any grappling at home in their spare time (though just because I do not KNOW of such a method does not mean it does not exist).  But, if what my friend says is correct, I'll have my FILL of it from 2 nights a week. 

But, there is going to be some kind of practice, that is for sure.  I will no longer just READ about these things.  I have to MOVE.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 8, 2007)

That's a great attitude to have!  I tried another art before I caught my aikido addiction.  It took me a little over two years to switch.  The first style I tried was a "hard" style with plenty of punching and kicking and it served me well in my aikido training.  As you said just getting off the couch is a great first start and a good base in ground fighting will serve you well no matter where you eventually wind up.

As for training grappling at home, there is one way that I know of.  I met my wife in the first school I trained in.  When I made the swap to aikido she did as well.  Three years after we began the aikido training we were married.  Great thing is she holds the same rank that I hold, has done the same arts that I have for the most part (she did a little ninjutsu and TKD years ago and I trained h2h in the USMC) and we clear the living room floor and "play".  The trouble is that we've trained together for so long that we almost instinctivly know what the other is gonna do before they do it and that really keeps us on our toes.:ultracool


----------



## Big Don (Sep 8, 2007)

I am learning Kenpo (epaks green belt). One of my Sifu's black belts also does BJJ, Monday he will be teaching a class for us. Sounds like a lot of fun a lot of exertion and knowing my school, a fair amount of pain...


----------



## still learning (Sep 9, 2007)

Hello, That is great!...you are going to see BJJ.

One of the things you will find is?   BJJ, Judo, wrestling, are a few sports where you can go hard most of the time.  The workouts are the hardest of all the martial arts around.  You will like it!  because when you go home and time goes by, you will start feeling better because of the intense excercises'.

My son and daughter did both Judo and wrestling (High school sports).  Wrestling is the toughest training anyone can go thru.

Because Judo and especially Wrestling...it is a very individual, challenging sport, both of them love the challenges of wrestling.

Only way to know? ....is to do it!  ...........Aloha


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 25, 2007)

In my original school, thursdays were all about grappling.  Mostly Frestyle and catch wrestling, but still heavy ground work.  It is an essential element in full-spectrum self-defense.

Like you said...just get off the couch and make it happen.  Good luck!


----------



## newGuy12 (Sep 26, 2007)

Haha, yes.  Actually, I "chickened out" of joining the jiu jitsu school, instead going to the Kempo school.  Its probably a good thing, too, because I have become so out of shape.

The Teacher shows us holds and jiu jitsu here, of course, but, it is not geared toward the competitive application.  The other school was geared to prepare people for MMA competition, and is a bit too vigorous for me, I could see myself laying on the mat, coming to...

I am going to take some baby steps first, besides, I am getting stronger and am loosing weight from the Kempo school even!  My body is adapting to this!  Yes, my good friend told me that even if I never am any good at fighting, it will STILL be worthwhile if I can get to where I can keep up with the class with pushups and crunches.  That alone would be time worthwhile.  No one wants to walk around weak like a wet noodle!  There's no excuse for that.


----------

